# Glad I joined here...



## jr_ocs (Dec 22, 2008)

it's like everytime i log in, there are lots of info getting from you guys...still lots of things to learn...thanks hts...keep up!


----------



## stevez11 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: glad i joined here...*

I must agree with you. I have gained alot of good info reading these threads. The knowledge here is priceless.


----------



## lightclouds (Feb 24, 2008)

Enjoy stay here.


----------

